# RV safety inspections



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, has anyone done theirs yet? How big of a pain was it?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ours was done back in April (Registration was due in May). They looked at all the lights and had me stop the truck/trailer with the trailers disc brakes and that was it. There is no sticker issued anymore just the registration tag on the plate. Other than the pain in the @ss of taking the trailer to have it done then bringing it back and setting it back up again.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I was dreading the inspection. Turned out to be a whole big nothing. They walked around my 5th wheel, checked the lights and that was it. Now some of my farm trailers may be a whole different story.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> I was dreading the inspection. Turned out to be a whole big nothing. They walked around my 5th wheel, checked the lights and that was it. Now some of my farm trailers may be a whole different story.


 Same here. It took her longer to fill out the form on the computer than to do the inspection.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Hydra-
Where did you have your inspection done?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

If all the lights work your good

I've had two trailers done and never even checked the brakes
that's what I though all this was about.
Seems like it's more a pain for the stations 
Next year will be here before you know it
Polly be 20 then..


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> I was dreading the inspection. Turned out to be a whole big nothing. They walked around my 5th wheel, checked the lights and that was it. Now some of my farm trailers may be a whole different story.


Thanks.

Farm trailers are exempt! I have 3 of them!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought a new TT Weds. that's already inspected.It's a joke to pass the inspection without being hooked to the truck that'll be pulling it.When my boat was inspected,the brakes were checked,along with the safety chains.If you buy new that's already inspected,you could pull it with anything without electric brakes or chains.Like redexpress said,they were done with my boat before I was finished paying.I got my done at Kwik Kar.Just make sure there's somewhere to park before you drag the trailer down there.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Had mine done 2 days ago. They checked all the lights, brakes, tire tread depth and date, and overall condition. Not a problem.


----------

